# Tuesday night S/T results.



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Another tough night just like the last few. 17 boats w/ 30 fisherman. 16 bas weighed in. Here are the results.

1st. place
Marshall & Jaried
3- bass 3.12 lbs.

2nd. place
Bryan & Mike
3- bass 3.07 lbs.

3rd. place
Al & Don
3- bass 3.03 lbs.
Also big bass- 2.06 lbs.

Thanks everyone. We will be at O'Shaugnessy this Sunday. Only a few more weeks to get your 4- minimum in. Tuesdays will most likely end at the end of this month or the first week in Sept. Getting dark earlier everyday. Thanks to everyone for obeying the laws and going slow after official sunset. It looks like the year end fish off will be the first weekend in October 2nd. & 3rd. Not set in stone but that looks like the dates. I'll post it and tell everyone as soon as we firm it. Dale


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job every-one !  Why is the fish off held so early ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Early????? WE normally have it the last week in Sept. But between me being in Canada  and our outing that is the only open weekend.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I always think its early .  i would like to go until late October .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job marshall/jaried. You've been on em!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

4- minimum in
is that to fish the fish off in october, means you have to have fished in at least 4 or placed in atleast 4 just curious iam new at this tourny stuff.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That just means you have to fish in at least 4- tournaments. If you had to place in four we'd have very few fishing


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

MARSHALL IS DA MAN! 

Did Jared beat any fish off with the net? Or, is that just me?

I'm gonna quit calling you Marshall and start calling you money-man. 

Atta boy!


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> MARSHALL IS DA MAN!
> 
> Did Jared beat any fish off with the net? Or, is that just me?
> 
> ...


No buddy, thats just you  
Marshall did try and let one of ours out of the boat. He just had to see how big it was, then the thing darted out. Then you seen Marshall diving towards the end of the boat and catchs it. Good save man ( I'm still laughing about that.) Good fishing with ya Marshall


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Normally Marshall puts the death grip on those fish. I would love to have seen him dive for that fish. Good job to both of you. It does take 2.

Justin


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A word of caution, when opening the livewell to see how your fish are doing, watch out for one to come flying out. That sucker poped out like a salmon leaping a waterfall. Luckilly I was able to grab it. That would have sucked if it got away. He almost made it,another 6" and he would have been gone. That was our nicest one a 2.4 lber caught by Jared, nice catch.


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

anyone with an open seat?......... thanks wanna-b


----------

